# Dragon Naturally Speaking 9.5 - Training



## worldofprinting (Sep 24, 2004)

Does anyone know the answer to these questions? I've bought DNS 9.5 and it's in the mail. It's understood you 'train' it to understand your way of speaking over days, weeks, and months.

1.
What happens when you buy a new computer and want to install it there? Does all your 'training' start again or is there some kind of file that you copy over?

2.
Two of us want to use the program. Can you have multiple users & simply select the current user from a list? In other words, can it be trained to understand more than one person?

Thanks for your help,
Mark.


----------

